# Melendez vs Thompsom! Fight of the year, hands down!!



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thompson vs Melendez, what a fight!*

Wow, that was crazy! Thompson just kept coming forward, 2 very talented guys!


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

All stand up banging away.......raise01:raise01:


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

We just posted twin threads at the same time haha! Need the mods to merge..


What a fight, both had great cardio! Brilliant fight Strikeforce continue to impress!


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Fight of the year no doubt. So glad it went good , since the last 5 rnd fight in strikeforce was a hug fest via shields. 
What a fight man, what a fight. And in the end all true sportmanship.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Great fight, much better than I expected. Definitely a fight to mention in the top 5 for fight of the year. 

I'm not ready to crown it just yet...need to think on it a bit without the adrenalin :confused01:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mjr said:


> We just posted twin threads at the same time haha! Need the mods to merge..
> 
> 
> What a fight, both had great cardio! Brilliant fight Strikeforce continue to impress!


 

I was gonna give it to who posted 1st but the times were the same so it went to the thread with more responses...Great fight!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I was texting my brother though the fight, said the same thing at the end, holy shit what an event! Very impressed by this card and I only got to see the last two fights HAHA!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

It was an awesome fight. Strikeforce should be embarassed this wasn't the main event. How you can not make a title fight your main event is beyond me. You're admitting your belts don't mean much.


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

uhhh NO!


----------



## VAMP3D (Mar 6, 2007)

Any vids? My dvr crapped out on me


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Even in losing, I like The Punk even more. Classy to the end.

It does suck about the shot to the boys and the ridiculous poke in the eye. It kind of takes away some of the luster from Melendez IMO. 

I wonder how much of Thompson's gameplan was based upon his ankle? He only threw like 5 front kick compared to a lot more in their first fight. I really can't wait for the rubber match. I would probably put my money on Thomson again, and chalk this loss up to his injury and what not.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Drogo said:


> It was an awesome fight. Strikeforce should be embarassed this wasn't the main event. How you can not make a title fight your main event is beyond me. You're admitting your belts don't mean much.


I agree.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That fight was fireworks.

Gilbert Melendez has now avenged both of the losses on his record.

Thompson and Ishida.

He's got an extremly impressive list of victems which includes the above names as well as Kawajiri and Clay Guida.

Alot of power he's throwin in that cross-hook combo.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Havent gotten to watch this fight yet, I was at work but I have it on my DVR. All I know about it at the moment is that Thomson lost, that makes me sad. Im ready for the rubber match now.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Hell of a brawl this one was. I enjoyed this strikeforce card better than ufc 107 to be honest. UFC better start paying their fighters more. Ufc needs to simplly get rid of about 20-30 of the scrubs so they can keep the good ones more interested. Showtime is bringing it.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> Hell of a brawl this one was. I enjoyed this strikeforce card better than ufc 107 to be honest. UFC better start paying their fighters more. Ufc needs to simplly get rid of about 20-30 of the scrubs so they can keep the good ones more interested. Showtime is bringing it.


I enjoyed this card more than most of the more recent UFC cards. Throw in a stupid decision in Shogun vs Rua and the hangover from that, and I think SF has outperformed UFC in 2009 just by pure quality.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Best fight of the year for me. This is what fighting is all about, what a true war!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Great fight, but not the best one this year!_


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Great fight, but not the best one this year!_


Why make such a post and then not claim what you think is fight of the year?!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Oh i don't know why i should had posted it!:confused02:

But if you wanna know it my pleasure  For me it definitely was Machida vs. Shogun. Technically on a whole another level! The fight was way more intelligent more like a chess game. 

The thing Melendez and Thompson did, i don't wanna call it a brawl but it's very close to it. They just through punches and were hopeing that they connect._


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fight was great to watch but really illustrated just how far from the top guys in the sport they really are. Big wide open slug fests are great to watch but its the exact same reason Diego go the beating of a lifetime from Penn, a good fighter will hit you 20 times, a great fighter will hit you 20 times before you hit him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The fight was great to watch but really illustrated just how far from the top guys in the sport they really are. Big wide open slug fests are great to watch but its the exact same reason Diego go the beating of a lifetime from Penn, a good fighter will hit you 20 times, a great fighter will hit you 20 times before you hit him.


I don't think so in this case. Gilbert and Josh were training partners for a long time as well as good friends. They know eachothers style, timing, power and rythem... 

If you watch them fight other compeditors they aren't throwing caution to the wind like that. This fight was a bit more personal...

I think Gilbert and Josh would tear up more than half of the UFC and Dream LW divison.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The fight was great to watch but really illustrated just how far from the top guys in the sport they really are. Big wide open slug fests are great to watch but its the exact same reason Diego go the beating of a lifetime from Penn, a good fighter will hit you 20 times, a great fighter will hit you 20 times before you hit him.


I disagree, these two guys are very talented. Definitely not Penn level but you can consider them both elite by any means. Sure Penn would demolish either, but both these guys would give lots of the UFC guys a solid run.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mjr said:


> Sure Penn would demolish either, but both these guys would give lots of the UFC guys a solid run.


TBH outside of Penn the UFC LWs aren't too great...I could see Melendez, Thompson, Aoki, Eddie Alvarez, Masvidal, Kawajiri and a few others owning them.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The fight was great to watch but really illustrated just how far from the top guys in the sport they really are. Big wide open slug fests are great to watch but its the exact same reason Diego go the beating of a lifetime from Penn, a good fighter will hit you 20 times, a great fighter will hit you 20 times before you hit him.


_I agree with you! People who consider this fight the best of the year aren't really into MMA in my opinion. This one was so far away of being the best fight this year. It was entertaining no doupt about it! Really the best example for this is Guida vs. Sanchez. I call fights like that a professional brawl 
_


J.P. said:


> TBH outside of Penn the UFC LWs aren't too great...I could see Melendez, Thompson, Aoki, Eddie Alvarez, Masvidal, Kawajiri and a few others owning them.


_Melendez, Thompson and fighters like Aoki could all fight for the belt in the LW devision in the UFC. I consider them to be at the same level with the likes of Sanchez, Stevenson and Florian._


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

J.P. said:


> TBH outside of Penn the UFC LWs aren't too great...I could see Melendez, Thompson, Aoki, Eddie Alvarez, Masvidal, Kawajiri and a few others owning them.


Who are they gonna own? Aoki wouldn't be able to get any of the top level guys down and frankly even Joe Stevenson with his little T-rex arms could pummel Shinya Aoki. I think Alvarez is pretty legit but I think he would roll through Melendez and Thompson as well.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Who are they gonna own? Aoki wouldn't be able to get any of the top level guys down and frankly even Joe Stevenson with his little T-rex arms could pummel Shinya Aoki. I think Alvarez is pretty legit but I think he would roll through Melendez and Thompson as well.


I can't think of a single guy in the UFC LW division that Aoki couldn't pull guard on.


And seriously you don't think that Thomson, Aoki, Alvarez, etc couldn't beat Stevenson, Guida, Edgar...?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol did anyone see those stats they threw a riddiculous amount of punches!



Toxic said:


> Who are they gonna own? Aoki wouldn't be able to get any of the top level guys down and frankly even Joe Stevenson with his little T-rex arms could pummel Shinya Aoki. I think Alvarez is pretty legit but I think he would roll through Melendez and Thompson as well.


ditto! aoki is a little overated...and if he ever got into the ring with Penn im sorry but id personally call in the UN and have the UFC and penn indicted to the Hague for Crimes against humanity.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Who are they gonna own? Aoki wouldn't be able to get any of the top level guys down and frankly even Joe Stevenson with his little T-rex arms could pummel Shinya Aoki. I think Alvarez is pretty legit but I think he would roll through Melendez and Thompson as well.


It seems to me that if Aoki can sub Hansen and Alvarez, then he can definitely sub a lot of top UFC guys. I understand why people doubt him, seeing as how his standup is pretty pathetic, but hell, so is Damien Maia's, yet nobody bags on him the same way. I don't get it?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> It seems to me that if Aoki can sub Hansen and Alvarez, then he can definitely sub a lot of top UFC guys. I understand why people doubt him, seeing as how his standup is pretty pathetic, but hell, so is Damien Maia's, yet nobody bags on him the same way. I don't get it?


UFC bias. It's legendary.



Also though, I think Maia has way better MMA jiu jitsu, and I'd like to think I'm not too UFC biased.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

He might, but you can't deny that Aoki's is pretty damn good. When you can submit Hellboy with a Gogoplata, you definitely know your sh** and know how to use it.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _I agree with you! People who consider this fight the best of the year aren't really into MMA in my opinion.
> _
> 
> [/I]



Extremely dumb statement.

These guys are on an elite level regardless of where you rank them. Fighting in Strikeforce is no joke. Just because it is outside of the UFC and you probably haven't heard of them prior to this doesn't mean you can discredit them or even try to discredit the people that are calling it fight of the year. If you had heard of them then you would already know that they are serious fighters. They put on a great show, which is more than can be said for some of the UFC fights lately.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Who are they gonna own? Aoki wouldn't be able to get any of the top level guys down and frankly even Joe Stevenson with his little T-rex arms could pummel Shinya Aoki. I think Alvarez is pretty legit but I think he would roll through Melendez and Thompson as well.


Aoki couldn't own Sanchez, Stephenson, Florian, or Maynard?

He owned Hansen, JZ Cavalcante, Ribiero, and Eddie Alvarez...all of which are alot more well rounded than the above named fighters.

And if you think Joe Stephenson can beat Shinya Aoki I want some of the Kool-Aid you've been drinking. Joe couldn't get past Josh Neer or Kenny Florian.

And keep in mind that Aoki only really has 1 loss at LW. His other 3 were to MWs much like B.J. Aoki is a complete fighter at LW.

Eddie Alvarez is legit. He proved that in Japan when he steam rolled the tournament. And again when he raped the Bellator touranment. He'd make short work of the UFCs LW fighters. He has 1 loss at LW to Shinya Aoki. And One loss at WW. He's beaten Joachim Hansen, Kawajiri and a big handfull of some serious LW competition. Eddie Alvarez is the real deal.

Gilbert Melendez...before his loss to Thompson he was world ranked top 5. After seeing the cardio and TDD he was able to display against a fighter with Thompsons wrestling pedigree I was even more impressed than I was when he dominated Damm and Ishida on the ground in his recent outings. His wins...Ishida, Clay Guida, Josh Thompson, Kawajiri are pretty damn impressive. He'd give alot of UFC fighters fits at LW.

Josh Thompson fought for the UFC and acutally won 2 in a row before he got caught with a flash KO kick by Edwards. Josh is a beast. Dude holds victories over Razor Rob Mcoullough and Hermes Franca. His submission of Duane "Bang" Ludwig was pretty sick as well... Great cardio and wrestling. I can see Josh outstriking Joe, Clay, Nate, Tyson, Sherk, and Maynard pretty swiftly. And his wrestling ain't too shabby..


----------

